# printing on dry fit shirts.



## Ferns (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey All

I'm looking to buy a R Jet 5 for my small venture and was wondering if there are any issues with printing on Dry fit Shirts. Are there any special steps to be taken eg. special inks or pre treatment techniques. 

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

hi 
this is a special technique which reqiures set of knowledge, skills and experience that many screen printers don’t have.Dri fit shirts are 100% polyester. 

Printing black ink on a white cotton shirt is the easiest form of screen printing there is. It is very forgiving and a lot of mistakes can be “blended out”. However, like with anything, as you progress to different types of garments, inks and techniques, the level of skill required to put out a good quality product increases.

It’s important to go with a company who understands this specialized process and also has the experience to put out the best quality products. If you notice any of the following 4 things with your custom performance clothing, it’s probably long overdue for you to fire your printer.


----------

